# S.E. Michigan Snow Pictures 1-1-08



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just a few pictures from the storm.

Location: Ann Arbor, Canton, Livonia

My favorite picture is the 24 inch stake barely showing

http://w251.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/thexpress2002/b4e32175.pbw


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

awesome pics man i like your trucks tooo . payup


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice pics thanks!


----------

